# Composers of Solo Keyboard Works - A Knockout Survival Game (Part One)



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a survival game for 40 composers of solo keyboard music. The list is broken down into 2 parts, each part having 20 composers. For each part, the five composers still standing will enter a final round having 10 composers.

Voting Rules:

1. Each composer starts with 10 points.

2. You can vote only once per day.

3. When voting, you must add one point to a particular composer and subtract two points from one composer or split the two points between two composers.

The game now begins.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll start the game:

Albeniz - 9 (-1)
JS Bach - 10
Beethoven - 10
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 10
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 9 (-1)
Nancarrow - 10
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 11 (+1)

Edit: The Shostakovich was a sentimental vote.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 9 
JS Bach - 10
Beethoven - 11 (+1)
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 9 (-1)
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 9
Nancarrow - 9 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Beethoven's always a final round kind of guy.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 9 
JS Bach - 10
Beethoven - 11
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 9 (-1)
Faure - 10
Froberger - 9 
Grieg - 11 (+1)
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 8 (-1)
Nancarrow - 9 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 10
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 11


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Albeniz - 9 
JS Bach - 10
Beethoven - 12 (+1)
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 9 
Faure - 10
Froberger - 9 
Grieg - 11 
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 8 
Nancarrow - 8 (-1) 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 9 (-1)
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 9
JS Bach - 11 (+1)
Beethoven - 12
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. 9
Faure - 10
Froberger - 9
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 8
Nancarrow - 6 (-2)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 9
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

You will NOT take Nancarrow from us! 

Albeniz - 9
JS Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 12
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. 9
Faure - 10
Froberger - 9
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 8 (-2)
Mompou - 8
Nancarrow - 7 (+1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 9
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> You will NOT take Nancarrow from us!


Nancarrow will go down. In the meantime, I liked the 2 points down for Mendelssohn.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Albeniz - 9
JS Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 12
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 10 (+1)
Faure - 10
Froberger - 9
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9 (-1)
Mendelssohn - 8
Mompou - 8
Nancarrow - 7
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 9
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10 (-1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
JS Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 13 (+1)
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 8 (-1)
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 8
Mompou - 8
Nancarrow - 7 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 9
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
JS Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 14 (+1)
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 8
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 8
Mompou - 8
Nancarrow - 6 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 10
Schoenberg - 8 (-1)
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Albeniz - 10 (+1)
JS Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 14
Brahms - 10
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 8
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 8
Mompou - 8
Nancarrow - 6 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 8 (-2)
Schoenberg - 8 
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Albeniz - 10 
JS Bach - 11
Beethoven - 14
Brahms - 8 (-2)
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 8
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 8
Mompou - 8
Nancarrow - 6
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 9 (+1)
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 10 
JS Bach - 11
Beethoven - 14
Brahms - 8 
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 8
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 9 (-1)
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 9 (+1)
Mompou - 7 (-1)
Nancarrow - 6
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 9 
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 12 (+1)
Beethoven - 14
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 8
Grieg - 9 (-2)
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 6
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 9
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 12
Beethoven - 15 (+1)
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7 (-1)
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 5 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 9
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Albeniz - 9 (-1)
JS Bach - 12
Beethoven - 15 
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10 (+1)
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 5 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 9
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9 (-1)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Albeniz - 9 
JS Bach - 12
Beethoven - 16 (+1)
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 3 (-2) 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 9
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Albeniz - 10 (+1)
JS Bach - 12
Beethoven - 16 
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 3
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7 (-2)
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Albeniz - 10 
JS Bach - 12
Beethoven - 16 
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 8 (-2)
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 4 (+1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7 
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 10 
JS Bach - 12
Beethoven - 16 
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 6 (-2)
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 10 (+1)
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 4 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7 
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 13 (+1)
Beethoven - 16
Brahms - 8
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 2 (-2)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 13 (+1)
Beethoven - 16
Brahms - 8 (-1)
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 2 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9 (-1)


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

That looks fun. Let me see.

Schumann, Robert: 10 (+1)
Rachmaninoff, Sergei: 10
Mompou, Federico: 10
Ravel, Maurice: 10
Ireland, John: 10 (+1)
Bax, Arnold: 9 (+1)
Glazunov, Alexander: 10(-2)
Poulenc, Francis: 9 (+1)
Debussy, Claude: 11 (-1)
Myaskovsky, Nikolai: 8
Schmitt, Florent: 9 (-1)
Faure, Gabriel: 10
Rebikov, Vladimir: 9
Catoire, Georgy: 10
Scriabin, Alexander: 11
Lyapunov, Sergei: 8
Gottschalk, Louis Moreau: 8
Satie, Erik: 8
Leighton, Kenneth: 7 (+1)
Medtner, Nikolai: 8
Bridge, Frank: 8 (+1)
Shostakovich, Dmitri: 9
Weinberg, Mieczysław: 8
Feinberg, Samuil: 10
Roslavets, Nikolai: 10


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice list, but it doesn't follow the rules for the game that we're playing in this thread. Have you read the OP where the rules are explained?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm using Anankasmo's list as the basis for my responses (post 24), because Orfeo's list (post 25) doesn't have the right composers or points (though I like many of the composers on his list and I hope we can include some in future rounds!)

Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 13
Beethoven - 17 (+1)
Brahms - 8 
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 10
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 1 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7 (-1)
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

I'll provide the first casualty.

Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 13
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 8 
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10 (+1)
Mendelssohn - 9 (-1)
Mompou - 7
Nancarrow - 0 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Orfeo's entries at post # 25 are an enigma and can't be used for this game. I hope Orfeo will give it try later today.

2. Anankasmo at post # 24 made his three votes but did not adjust the totals for them (Bach/Brahms/Shostakovich)

The corrected list to use:

Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 14
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 7
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 8


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I did not realize that the list has to be used as part of the game (I did read the rules, though). Therefore, it is like this.


Albeniz - 10
JS Bach - 10
Beethoven - 10
Brahms - 9
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - Not familiar enough to decide.
Grieg - 8
Haydn - Not familiar enough to decide.
Janacek - 7
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 9
Mompou - 11(+1)
Nancarrow - Not familiar enough to decide.
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 10
Satie - 8
Schoenberg - Not familiar enough to decide.
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 9
I think that should do it, hopefully.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Orfeo:

We are still off-course.

Steps to take:

Always look at the most recent list.

Treat that list as gospel except for the three points you are going to make - one point up for one composer - two points down for one or two composers.

The gospel list at this time is post #29.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Albeniz - 10 
JS Bach - 11
Beethoven - 14
Brahms - 8 
Couperin, F. - 10
Faure - 10
Froberger - 8
Grieg - 11
Haydn - 9 
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 7 (-2)
Mompou - 7 
Nancarrow - 7 (+1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 9 
Schoenberg - 8
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 10

Seriously guys, Mendelssohn composed _no_ piano music other than Songs Without Words and three measly piano sonatas!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Did you guys see that Satie has gotten 2 points out of nowhere...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento must have been using Orfeo's list as a reference, but Orfeo's list is not acceptable.

Corrected list:

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 14
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 10
Mendelssohn - 7
Mompou - 7
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 8


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Did you guys see that Satie has gotten 2 points out of nowhere...


I took care of that problem and others in my post # 34.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15 (+1)
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9 (-1)
Mendelssohn - 7
Mompou - 7
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 7 (-1)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 8 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 6 (-1)
Mompou - 7
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 6 (-1)
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I took care of that problem and others in my post # 34.


Nice, but you forgot about Nancarrow on the latest list. Sorry for being "picky"


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Seriously guys, Mendelssohn composed _no_ piano music other than Songs Without Words and three measly piano sonatas!


Got to a site like ArkivMusic and you'll see that your assumption isn't quite correct.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Portamento said:


> Seriously guys, Mendelssohn composed _no_ piano music other than Songs Without Words and three measly piano sonatas!


ASAIK, keyboard includes organ. Mendelssohn composed three excellent organ sonatas in addition to his piano works.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Nice, but you forgot about Nancarrow on the latest list. Sorry for being "picky"


Nancarrow is gone. Look at Post no. 28 where he was axed.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> ASAIK, keyboard includes organ. Mendelssohn composed three excellent organ sonatas in addition to his piano works.


For the purposes of this game, organ works are not included.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Just to be clear, at this time the correct list is posting #37.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Not having Chopin, Scriabin or Rachmaninoff on the original list is too weird to even entertain this thread


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

lextune said:


> Not having Chopin, Scriabin or Rachmaninoff on the original list is too weird to even entertain this thread


The composers chosen for each Part are based on a simple alphabetical ordering.

Part Two includes:
Alkan
Bartok
Berg
Chopin
Debussy
Frescobaldi
Granados
Handel
Ives 
Joplin
Medtner
Messiaen
Mozart
Poulenc
Rachmaninov
Rzewski
Scarlatti, D.
Schubert
Scriabin
Sweelinck


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 6 (-2)
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 7
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 6
Mompou - 7
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7 (+1)
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 18 (+1)
Brahms - 6
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 6 (-1)
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 10
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 6
Mompou - 6 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 18 
Brahms - 7 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 9 (-1)
Froberger - 6 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 9 (-1)
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 6
Mompou - 6 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 7


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 18 
Brahms - 7 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 9 (-1)
Froberger - 6 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 9 (-1)
Liszt - 8 (-1)
Mendelssohn - 6
Mompou - 6 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 6 (-1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 18 
Brahms - 7 
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10 (+1)
Froberger - 6 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9 (-2) 
Janacek - 9
Liszt - 8 
Mendelssohn - 6
Mompou - 6 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 10
Shostakovich - 6


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 18
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 6
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 9
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 4 (-2)
Mompou - 6
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 11 (+1)
Shostakovich - 6


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 19 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5 (-1)
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 9
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 4
Mompou - 5 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 6


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Why is Mozart not on the list? I love his piano sonatas and I think they are underrated! Anyway, Bach and Beethoven are surely to win this competition as Bach's Das Wohltemperierte Klavier is the Old Testament of solo piano music and Beethoven's sonatas are the New Testament of solo piano music as they say...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Agamemnon said:


> Why is Mozart not on the list? I love his piano sonatas and I think they are underrated!


I do believe that Mozart will be found in Part Two of the game; please see posting #45. He'll be grappling with the likes of Chopin and Debussy.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 19 
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 8 (-1)
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 5 (+1)
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 6 (-1)
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 6


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 19 
Brahms - 5 (-2)
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 8 
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 5 
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7 (+1)
Schoenberg - 7
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 6


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15
Beethoven - 20 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5 
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 8 
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 5 
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 6 
Schoenberg - 6 (-1)
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 5 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think Bettina was aware of Walkaaa's votes.

Corrected Current List:

Albeniz - 10
Bach - 15 
Beethoven - 20
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 9
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 5
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 5


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Albeniz - 9 (-1)
Bach - 15 
Beethoven - 20
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10 (+1)
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 5
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4 (-1)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Albeniz - 9 
Bach - 16 (+1) 
Beethoven - 19 (-1)
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 5
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9 (-1)
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Albeniz - 9 
Bach - 16 
Beethoven - 19 
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Mendelssohn - 3 (-2)
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9 
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Poor Froberger. He composed many wonderful harpsichord works, but being pre-Bach does him no favors.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Sending some support for Froberger :lol: 

Albeniz - 9 
Bach - 16 
Beethoven - 19 
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 6 (+1)
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 3
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9 
Ravel - 8 (-2)
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Albeniz - 9 
Bach - 16 
Beethoven - 19 
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 6
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 10 (+1)
Mendelssohn - 3
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9 
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5 (-2)
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 9 
Bach - 16 
Beethoven - 17 (-2) 
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 6
Grieg - 10 (+1)
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 10 
Mendelssohn - 3
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9 
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5 
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Albeniz - 9 
Bach - 17 (+1) 
Beethoven - 17 
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 6
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8 (-2)
Mendelssohn - 3
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9 
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5 
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18 (+1)
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 8 (-2)
Froberger - 6
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 3
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 8
Froberger - 6
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Mendelssohn - 2 (-1)
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5 (-1)
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18
Beethoven - 18 (+1)
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 8
Froberger - 5 (-1)
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 2
Mompou - 4 (-1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 4


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Albeniz - 9 
Bach - 16 
Beethoven - 19 
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 10
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mendelssohn - 5
Mompou - 5
Prokofiev - 9 
Ravel - 10
Satie - 7
Schoenberg - 6
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 2 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Corrections to Haydn67 submittal: Bach/Beethoven/Faure/Grieg/Liszt/Mendelssohn/Mompou/Ravel/Satie/Schoenberg.

The Current Board:

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18
Beethoven - 18
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 8
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 2
Mompou - 4
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 2

To Haydn67:

I have no idea how you're coming up with your numbers.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18
Beethoven - 19 (+1)
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 8
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mendelssohn - 1 (-1)
Mompou - 4
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11
Shostakovich - 1 (-1)


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

deleted post

Didn't realize I'd already voted once today.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18
Beethoven - 19
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 8
Froberger - 5
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
*Mendelssohn - 0 (-1)*
Mompou - 5 (+1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11
*Shostakovich - 0 (-1)*

Double kill!


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Froberger's on life support now - I don't really see how F. Couperin is higher than him (F. always struck me as a quantity over quality sort of lad)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18
Beethoven - 19
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 5 (-1)
Faure - 8
Froberger - 6 (+1)
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7 (-1)
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm envious - never had the thrill of a double kill.


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 18
Beethoven - 19
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6 (+1)
Faure - 8
Froberger - 4 (-2)
Grieg - 10
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I'm envious - never had the thrill of a double kill.


All thanks to Bettina!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Portamento said:


> All thanks to Bettina!


So it's the two of you that killed Shostakovich and his Op. 87 Preludes & Fugues. I won't forget - There's a lot of Beethoven in these games.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 19 (+1)
Beethoven - 19
Brahms - 5
Couperin, F. - 6 
Faure - 8
Froberger - 4 
Grieg - 9 (-1)
Haydn - 10 (-1)
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 5
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 19 
Beethoven - 19
Brahms - 6 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 6 
Faure - 8
Froberger - 4 
Grieg - 9 
Haydn - 10 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 3 (-2)
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Seeing Froberger's imminent knockout....

Memento Mori, Froberger :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20 (+1) 
Beethoven - 17 (-2)
Brahms - 6 
Couperin, F. - 6 
Faure - 8
Froberger - 4 
Grieg - 9 
Haydn - 10 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 5 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 3 
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 17
Brahms - 7 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 8
Froberger - 4
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 4 (-1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 2 (-1)
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven – 18 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure – 7 (-1)
Froberger - 4
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou – 3 (-1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 2
Schoenberg - 5
Schumann - 11


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven – 18 
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure – 7 
Froberger - 4
Grieg - 9
Haydn - 10
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8 (-1)
Mompou – 3 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 3 (+1)
Schoenberg - 4 (-1) 
Schumann - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 18
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 7
Froberger - 4
Grieg - 8 (-1)
Haydn - 11 (+1)
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mompou - 2 (-1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Satie - 3
Schoenberg - 4
Schumann - 11


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 18
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 7
Froberger - 4
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mompou - 1 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10 (+1)
Ravel - 7
Satie - 2 (-1)
Schoenberg - 4
Schumann - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 18
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6
Faure - 7
Froberger - 4
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mompou - 2 (+1)
Prokofiev - 10 
Ravel - 7
*Satie - 0 (-2)*
Schoenberg - 4
Schumann - 11


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 18
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7 (+1)
Faure - 7
Froberger - 2 (-2)
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 8
Mompou - 2
Prokofiev - 10 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 4
Schumann - 11


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Albeniz - 9
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 18
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 7
Froberger - 0 (-2)
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Mompou - 2
Prokofiev - 10 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 4
Schumann - 11


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 8 (-1)
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 19 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure- 7
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 1 (-1)
Prokofiev - 10 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 4
Schumann - 11


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Albeniz - 8 
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 20 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure- 7
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 1 
Prokofiev - 10 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 2 (-2)
Schumann - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mompou and Schoenberg waged a good fight, but their days appear numbered.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

C'mon guys, let's revive Mompou!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

One little minus vote and Mompou is headed for Deadwood.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Albeniz - 8 
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 20
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 5 (-2)
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 9
Mompou - 1 
Prokofiev - 10 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 2
Schumann - 12 (+1)


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Albeniz - 8 
Bach - 21 (+1)
Beethoven - 20
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 5 (-2)
Grieg - 8 
Haydn - 11 
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 7 (-2)
Mompou - 1 
Prokofiev - 10 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 2
Schumann - 12


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Albeniz - 8
Bach - 21
Beethoven - 20
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 3 (-2)
Grieg - 8
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 8
Liszt - 7
Mompou - 1
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 3 (+1)
Schumann - 12


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Albeniz - 8
Bach - 21
Beethoven - 20
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 4 (+1)
Grieg - 8
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 6 (-2)
Liszt - 7
Mompou - 1
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 3
Schumann - 12


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Albeniz - 8
Bach - 21
Beethoven – 21 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure – 3 (-1)
Grieg - 8
Haydn - 11
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 7
Mompou – 0 (-1) and out
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 3
Schumann - 12


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Albeniz - 8
Bach - 21
Beethoven – 21
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure – 3
Grieg - 8
Haydn - 9 (-2)
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8 (+1)
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 3
Schumann - 12


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 8
Bach - 22 (+1)
Beethoven – 21
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure – 3
Grieg - 8
Haydn - 7 (-2)
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 3
Schumann - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 7 (-1)
Bach - 22
Beethoven - 21
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 3
Grieg - 7 (-1)
Haydn - 8 (+1)
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 3
Schumann - 12


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Albeniz - 7 
Bach - 22
Beethoven - 21
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 3
Grieg - 6 (-1)
Haydn - 8 
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8 
Prokofiev - 11 (+1)
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 2 (-1)
Schumann - 12


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Albeniz - 7
Bach - 20 (-2)
Beethoven - 22 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 3
Grieg - 6 
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 2 
Schumann - 12


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Albeniz - 7
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 23 (+1) 
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7
Faure - 2 (-1)
Grieg - 6 
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 1 (-1)
Schumann - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

Albeniz - 7
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 23
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 6 (-1)
Faure - 1 (-1)
Grieg - 7 (+1)
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 1
Schumann - 12


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Albeniz - 7
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 23
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 7 (+1)
Faure - 0 (-1)
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 8
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 7
Schoenberg - 0 (-1)
Schumann - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a double-kill for Resurrexit - Congratulations!


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Albeniz - 7
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 23
Brahms - 5 (-2)
Couperin, F. - 7 
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 7
Schumann - 12

I must admit I'm playing a bit tactical here.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I always vote based on tactics, sometimes the wrong ones.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> Albeniz - 7
> Bach - 20
> Beethoven - 23
> Brahms - 5 (-2)
> ...


Me too.

Bach - 20
Beethoven - 23
Brahms - 6 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 7 
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 7 (-2)
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 7
Schumann - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Note to players - Portamento forgot about Albeniz.

So it's Albeniz at the top:

Albeniz - 7


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Albeniz - 7
Bach - 18 (-2)
Beethoven - 24 (+1)
Brahms - 6 
Couperin, F. - 7 
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 6
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 7
Schumann - 12


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Albeniz - 7
Bach - 19 (+1)
Beethoven - 24
Brahms - 6 
Couperin, F. - 7 
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 5 (-1)
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 10 (-1) 
Ravel - 7
Schumann - 12


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Albeniz - 6 (-1)
Bach - 19
Beethoven - 25 (+1)
Brahms - 6 
Couperin, F. - 6 (-1) 
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 5
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 10
Ravel - 7
Schumann - 12


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Albeniz - 4 (-2)
Bach - 19
Beethoven - 25
Brahms - 6 
Couperin, F. - 6
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 5
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 11 (+1)
Ravel - 7
Schumann - 12


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Albeniz - 4
Bach - 19
Beethoven - 25
Brahms - 7 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 6
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 4 (-1)
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 6 (-1)
Schumann - 12


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Albeniz - 4
Bach - 19
Beethoven – 26 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. – 5 (-1)
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek – 3 (-1)
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 11 
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 12


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Albeniz - 4
Bach - 19
Beethoven – 26
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. – 5
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek – 4 (+1)
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 9 (-2)
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 12


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Albeniz - 2 (-2)
Bach - 20 (+1)
Beethoven – 26
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. – 5
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 8
Janacek – 4
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 12


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Albeniz - 2 
Bach - 20 
Beethoven – 26
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. – 3 (-2)
Grieg - 8 (+1)
Haydn - 8
Janacek – 4
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 12


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Albeniz - 0 (-2) GONE
Bach - 20
Beethoven - 26
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 3
Grieg - 8
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 4
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7 (+1)
Schumann - 12


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - 18 (-2)
Beethoven - 27 (+1)
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 3
Grieg - 8
Haydn - 8
Janacek - 4
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7 (+1)
Schumann - 12


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 3
Grieg - 7 (-1)
Haydn - 7 (-1)
Janacek - 4
Liszt - 8 (+1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 7
Schumann - 12


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 2 (-1)
Grieg - 7
Haydn - 7
Janacek - 4
Liszt - 8
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8 (+1)
Schumann - 11 (-1)


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 7
Couperin, F. - 2
Grieg - 6 (-1)
Haydn - 7
Janacek - 4
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 10 (-1)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 8 (+1)
Couperin, F. - 2
Grieg - 6 
Haydn - 7
Janacek - 2 (-2)
Liszt - 9 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 10


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is there a reason chopin wasnt on the list?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 8 
Couperin, F. - 2
Grieg - 6 
Haydn - 7
Janacek - 0 (-2)
Liszt - 10 (+1)
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 10


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 8
*Couperin*, F. - 0 (-2)
Grieg - 6 
Haydn - 7
Janacek - 3 (+1)
Liszt - 9 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 10


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 6 (-2)
Grieg - 6 
Haydn - 7
Janacek - 3
Liszt - 9 
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 11 (+1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Correction: Janacek is gone - see post #131.

Current Board:

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 27
Brahms - 6
Grieg - 6
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 9
Prokofiev - 9
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 11


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 28 (+1)
Brahms - 6
Grieg - 6
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 9
Prokofiev - 7 (-2)
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 11


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Is there a reason chopin wasnt on the list?


Yes. Chopin is in the Part Two grouping. It would be criminal to leave him out of the game.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 28 
Brahms - 6
Grieg - 6
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 7 (-2)
Prokofiev - 8 (+1)
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 11


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Bach - 19 (+1)
Beethoven - 28
Brahms - 6
Grieg - 6
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 8 
Ravel - 6(-2)
Schumann - 11


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach - 19
Beethoven - 28
Brahms - 7 (+1)
Grieg - 4 (-2)
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 8
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 11


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 19
Beethoven - 28
Brahms - 5 (-2)
Grieg - 4 
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 8 (+1)
Prokofiev - 8
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 11


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - 19
Beethoven - 28
Brahms - 5 
Grieg - 2 (-2)
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 8 
Prokofiev - 8
Ravel - 7 (+1)
Schumann - 11


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 19
Beethoven - 28
Brahms - 3 (-2)
Grieg - 2 
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Prokofiev - 8
Ravel - 7 
Schumann - 11


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Bach - 20 (+1)
Beethoven - 28
Brahms - 2 (-1) 
Grieg - 2 
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 9 
Prokofiev - 7 (-1)
Ravel - 7 
Schumann - 11


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Bach - 20 (+1)
Beethoven - 28
Brahms - 2 (-1)
Grieg - 2
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 9
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel - 8 (+1)
Schumann - 9 (-2)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Selby just forgot to eliminate Bach's (+1) and Brahms' (-1); no harm done.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 20
Beethoven - 29 (+1)
Brahms - 1 (-1)
Grieg - 1 (-1)
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 9
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 9


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Bach - 18 (-2)
Beethoven - 30 (+1)
Brahms - 1 
Grieg - 1 
Haydn - 7
Liszt - 9
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 9


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach - 18 
Beethoven - 30
Brahms - 1 
Grieg - 1 
Haydn - 8 (+1)
Liszt - 7 (-2)
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 9


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - 16 (-2)
Beethoven - 31 (+1)
Brahms - 1
Grieg - 1
Haydn - 8 
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 9

EDIT: Fixed the list per Bulldog's note in next post.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Florestan just forgot to eliminate Haydn's (+1) and Liszt's (-2); all is good.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - 17 (+1)
Beethoven - 29 (-2)
Brahms - 1
Grieg - 1
Haydn - 8 
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 9


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bach - 17
Beethoven – 30 (+1)
Brahms - 1
Grieg – 0 (-1) and out
Haydn - 8 
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel – 7 (-1)
Schumann - 9


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm just wondering, what's the point of adding to Beethoven's point mountain when the nearest competitor (Bach) is 13 way?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't vote WRT existing scores, just my opinions of the choices given.

Well, I'm not above playing games occasionally, it's true!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach - 17
Beethoven – 30
Brahms - 0 (-1) and out
Haydn - 8 
Liszt - 7 
Prokofiev - 7
Ravel – 8 (+1)
Schumann - 8 (-1)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - 17
Beethoven - 30
Haydn - 9 (+1)
Liszt - 6 (-1)
Prokofiev - 6 (-1)
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 8


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bach - 18 (+1)
Beethoven - 28 (-2)
Haydn - 9
Liszt - 6 
Prokofiev - 6 
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 8


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 16 (-2)
Beethoven - 29 (+1)
Haydn - 9
Liszt - 6 
Prokofiev - 6 
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 8


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 29
Haydn - 7 (-2)
Liszt - 7 (+1)
Prokofiev - 6 
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 8


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 29
Haydn - 6 (-1)
Liszt - 8 (+1)
Prokofiev - 6 
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 7 (-1)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 29
Haydn - 6
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Prokofiev - 4 (-2) 
Ravel - 8
Schumann - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 30 (+1)
Haydn - 6
Liszt - 8 (-1)
Prokofiev - 4
Ravel - 7 (-1)
Schumann - 7


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 30 
Haydn - 6
Liszt - 7 (-1)
Prokofiev - 5 (+1)
Ravel - 6 (-1)
Schumann - 7


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 30 
Haydn - 5 (-1)
Liszt - 7
Prokofiev - 5
Ravel - 5 (-1)
Schumann - 8 (+1)


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 30 
Haydn - 6 (+1) 
Liszt - 5 (-2)
Prokofiev - 5
Ravel - 5 
Schumann - 8


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 30 
Haydn - 4 (-2) 
Liszt - 6 (+1)
Prokofiev - 5
Ravel - 5 
Schumann - 8


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 30 
Haydn - 2 (-2)
Liszt - 6 
Prokofiev - 5
Ravel - 6 (+1)
Schumann - 8


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

This already is an interesting shortlist.

Want a top quality variety of piano music? Just stick whit these 7 guys!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Bach - 17 (+1)
Beethoven - 30 
Haydn - 2 
Liszt - 4 (-2)
Prokofiev - 5
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 8


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Razumovskymas said:


> This already is an interesting shortlist.
> 
> Want a top quality variety of piano music? Just stick whit these 7 guys!


No need for Chopin, Mozart or Brahms, then?


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Improbus said:


> No need for Chopin, Mozart or Brahms, then?


...and Debussy?


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Ok, I would swap Bach and Ravel for Mozart and Debussy


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 17 
Beethoven - 30 
Haydn - 0 (-2) 
Liszt - 5 (+1)
Prokofiev - 5
Ravel - 6
Schumann - 8


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 17 
Beethoven - 30 
Liszt - 5
Prokofiev - 6 (+1)
Ravel - 4 (-2)
Schumann - 8


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bach - 17 
Beethoven - 31 (+1) 
Liszt - 5
Prokofiev - 6 
Ravel - 2 (-2)
Schumann - 8


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bach - 17
Beethoven - 32 (+1)
Liszt - 4 (-1)
Prokofiev - 5 (-1)
Ravel - 2
Schumann - 8


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - 18 (+1)
Beethoven - 32 
Liszt - 4 
Prokofiev - 4 (-1)
Ravel - 2 
Schumann - 7 (-1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bach - 16 (-2) 
Beethoven - 33 (+1)
Liszt - 4
Prokofiev - 4 
Ravel - 2
Schumann - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 33
Liszt - 4
Prokofiev - 2 (-2)
Ravel - 3 (+1)
Schumann - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 34 (+1)
Liszt - 3 (-1)
Prokofiev - 1 (-1)
Ravel - 3 
Schumann - 7


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach - 16
Beethoven - 34
Liszt - 2 (-1)
Prokofiev - 2 (+1)
Ravel - 3 
Schumann - 6 (-1)


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Bach - 17 (+1)
Beethoven - 34
Liszt - 2 
Prokofiev - 1 (-1)
Ravel - 2 (-1)
Schumann - 6


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bach - 18 (+1)
Beethoven - 32 (-2)
Liszt - 2 
Prokofiev - 1 
Ravel - 2 
Schumann - 6


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 32
Liszt - 3 (+1)
Prokofiev - 0 (-1)
Ravel - 2 
Schumann - 5 (-1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 32
Liszt - 4 (+1)
Ravel - 0 (-2)
Schumann - 5


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach - 18
Beethoven - 32
Liszt - 2 (-2)
Schumann - 6 (+1)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 19 (+1)
Beethoven - 32
*Liszt* - 0 (-2)
Schumann - 6


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey, this game finished some posts ago already. The OP said "_For each part, the five composers still standing will enter a final round having 10 composers._"

Winners of Part One:

Bach
Beethoven
Liszt
Ravel
Schumann


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, post #184 ends Part One.

Moving on to the final round:

Johann Sebastian Bach
Ludwig van Beethoven
Franz Liszt
Maurice Ravel
Robert Schumann

Thanks to all the participants for making their excellent choices. Part Two will begin later today.


----------

